# Windows Exchange Server 2003 und E-Mails von auserhalb abrufen



## Binio (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute 

ich will ein schönen Windows Server 2003 imt Exchange Funktion betreiben.
Ich habe sehr günstig einen Server erworben (inkl. Lizenz) 

Ich nutze diesen Server Privat und bin bei Vodafone als Internetanbieter.
ich habe einen Dyndns eintrag der meine IP (die jede 12 Std. eine andere ist) auf meinzuhause.dyndns-at-work.com leitet (oder wie man das nennt).

jetzt habe ich netzintern den Exchangeserver 2003 so konfiguriert das ich netzintern Outlook exchange  nutzen kann (aber nur den ich auf den Clients die DNS IP vom Server eingebe). Client hat die IP 192.168.178.3 Server -> 192.168.178.31 FritzBox -> 192.168.178.1

Gebe ich am Client die 192.168.178.1 also DNS Server ein bekomme ich bei der Einrichtung im Outlook Exchange einen Fehlercode:8 -> Der Name kann nicht aufgelöst werden.

Jetzt kommt mein eigentliches Problem.
Wie bekomme ich es hin das von aussen mein SERVER unter meinzuhause.dyndns-at-work.com die Exhancge Funktion anbieten kann so das ich Mail auf von mein Iphone oder Notebook (im auto sitzend) empfangen kann.

Ich denke ich habe andauernd ein DNS Problem. Der Router ist der DHCP & DNS (aber scheinbar nicht richtig funkioniernd).
Das ist die Portweiterleitung meiner Fritzbos weil ich (nicht verstehe warum das alles nicht geht habe ich so viele port weitergeleitet)

Name -> Protokoll-> Port -> IP -> Zielport
LDAP-Server 	TCP 	389 	192.168.178.31 	389 		
LDAP/SSL-Server 	TCP 	636 	192.168.178.31 	636 		
379-Server 	TCP 	379 	192.168.178.31 	379 		
390-Server 	TCP 	390 	192.168.178.31 	390 		
3268-Server 	TCP 	3268 	192.168.178.31 	3268 		
143-Server 	TCP 	143 	192.168.178.31 	143 		
110-Server 	TCP 	110 	192.168.178.31 	110 		
119-Server 	TCP 	119 	192.168.178.31 	119 		
80-Server 	TCP 	80 	192.168.178.31 	80 		
25-Server 	TCP 	25 	192.168.178.31 	25 		
691-Server 	TCP 	691 	192.168.178.31 	691 		
6667-Server 	TCP 	6667 	192.168.178.31 	6667 		
102-Server 	TCP 	102 	192.168.178.31 	102 		
135-Server 	TCP 	135 	192.168.178.31 	135 		
1503-Server 	TCP 	1503 	192.168.178.31 	1503 		
522-Server 	TCP 	522 	192.168.178.31 	522 		
1720-Server 	TCP 	1720 	192.168.178.31 	1720 		
1731-Server 	TCP 	1731 	192.168.178.31 	1731 		
53-Server 	TCP 	53 	192.168.178.31 	53 		
BSE-Server 	TCP 	3101 	192.168.178.31 	3101 		
1771-Server 	TCP 	1771 	192.168.178.31 	1771 		
1772-Server 	TCP 	1772 	192.168.178.31 	1772 		
1774-Server 	TCP 	1774 	192.168.178.31 	1774 		
6001-Server 	TCP 	6001 	192.168.178.31 	6001 		
6001-Server 	TCP 	6002 	192.168.178.31 	6002 		
6004-Server 	TCP 	6004 	192.168.178.31 	6004 		
443-Server 	TCP 	443 	192.168.178.31 	443 		
53udp-Server 	UDP 	53 	192.168.178.31 	53


Kann mir bitte einer Helfen ? Evtl. ist es nur ein kleiner Fehler 
Ich weiss nach x Howtos und y versuchen nicht mehr weiter


----------



## rd4eva (24. Januar 2011)

Mal ein paar gundsätzliche Fragen:
1. Hast du einen Domain controller bzw. eine Domain aufgesetzt? Ohne läft beim Exchange nämlich garnix. Der Exchange-Server kann aber auch gleichzeitig Domain controller spielen.
2. Funktioniert das ganze denn wenn du dich im gleichen Netz befindest wie der Server und du nicht über dyndns gehst? ( 192.168.178.x)
3. Bist du dir im klaren darüber das wenn du dich ausserhalb deines netzes (192.168.178.x) befindest du die 192.168.178.1 garnicht erreichen kannst da dies eine Interne IP ist?
4. 





> aber nur den ich auf den Clients die DNS IP vom Server eingebe


 Was genau soll denn bitte eine DNS IP sein ?


----------



## Binio (25. Januar 2011)

Zu Frage 1. -> Ja Domain Controller ist aktiviert bzw. konfiguriert. Server ist auch Domain Controller mir der IP 192.168.178.31. Router ist mit der IP 192.168.178.1 der DHCP Server (liegt da evtl der Fehler ? Muss evtl. der Server der DHCP sein ?).
Zu Frage 2. -> Wenn ich mit Client 1 (im gleichen Netzwerk mit der ip: 192.168.178.3 und der DNS-IP 192.168.178.31) das so teste geht alles. Wenn ich aber dem Client 1 die DNS-IP automatisch oder die Router-IP (192.168.178.1) beziehen lasse geht es nicht. Mir schein hier ein Problem vom Router vorzuliegen (ODER ********).
Zu Frage 3. -> Ja ich weiss das. Wenn ich mit meinen Notebook mich per UMTS oder beim Kollegen befinde habe ich eine INTERNET IP 83.123.123.12 (IP vom Kollegen). Mein Anbieter zuhause hat dann auch eine andere wie z.B. 85.123.123.111. Das hinter meiner IP die ins Internet bekannt ist ein anderes Klass Netzwerk (192.168.178.x) steht weiss ich. Ich möchte aber wie gesagt per Smartphone von auserhalb auf meinen Server zugreifen. Da mein Internetanbieter die INTERNET IP jede par std. wechseln habe ich mir gedacht das DYNDNS mir da helfen kann.

Ich danke vielmal für die schnelle Antwort bei einem so komplizierten Thema ****** Danke Danke ******

Die * <- Sternchen sind Fragezeichen oder Ausrufezeichen


----------



## rd4eva (26. Januar 2011)

> Router ist mit der IP 192.168.178.1 der DHCP Server (liegt da evtl der Fehler ? Muss evtl. der Server der DHCP sein ?).


Nein das spielt keine Rolle. Ob nun der Server DHCP macht oder deine FritzBox ist wurst.



> Wenn ich aber dem Client 1 die DNS-IP automatisch oder die Router-IP (192.168.178.1) beziehen lasse geht es nicht. Mir schein hier ein Problem vom Router vorzuliegen (ODER ?).


Hast du mal nachgeschaut was du für einen DNS Server bekommst wenn du selbigen automatisch beziehst?
Falls du nicht weisst wie du das rausbekommst :
Start->Ausführen->*cmd* eingeben und Ok klicken->in der cmd *ipconfig /all* eingeben und Enter drücken
Da sollte dann sowas bei rauskommen:

```
Drahtlos-LAN-Adapter Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: 
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : 
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::6403:98e7:5999:e9d8%12(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.21(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 26. Januar 2011 07:09:51
   Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Samstag, 5. Februar 2011 07:09:51
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
   DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 
   DHCPv6-Client-DUID. . . . . . . . : 

   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert
```

Da kannst du dann sehen welchen DNS-Server du bekommst bzw. ob du überhaupt einen bekommst.

Grundsätzlich kannst du aber relativ einfach herausfinden ob es an der DNS-konfiguration liegt oder nicht. 
Wenn *ping Servername* nicht geht aber *ping 192.168.178.31* schon, dann kann man mal davon ausgehen das es an der Namensauflösung liegt.

Mal davon abgesehen:
Was du brauchen wirst um mit Outlook von ausserhalb deines lokalen Netzes auf Exchange zuzugreifen nennt sich RPC over HTTP(s).
http://support.microsoft.com/?id=833401
http://blogs.technet.com/dmelanchtho...27/443573.aspx
http://www.msxfaq.net/clients/rpchttp.htm

Oder falls du auf Outlook auch verzichten kannst und auch damit leben könntest dir die mails in einem Browser anzusehen solltest du dich mal mit OWA (Outlook Web Access) auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Binio (27. Januar 2011)

Das mit den 





> RPC over HTTP(s)


 habe ich auch mal versucht. Nur meint der immer das Ihn ein Zertifikat fehle bzw. Falsch ist. Liegt so ein Zertifikat auf dem Server und muss an alle Client gebracht werden oder hat jeder User ein eigenes Zertifikat welches er sich generieren muss ?
Denke mir fehlt da auch nur noch dieser kleine Schritt


----------



## rd4eva (27. Januar 2011)

Das Zertifikat liegt auf dem Server und die Clients müssen der StammZertifizierungsstelle vertrauen.

Ein Zertifikat brauchst du aber eigentlich nur dann wenn du über HTTPS ( SSL 443 ) gehst. Das ist zwar Grundsätzlich besser als über HTTP ( 80 ) zu gehen aber für den Anfang würde ich erstmal versuchen das ganze über Port 80 zum laufen zu kriegen und wenn das steht kann man sich immernoch um eine gesicherte Verbindung kümmern.

In dem bereits geposteten Link findest du eine ziemlich detaillierte Anleitung. Vielleicht solltest du die nochmal Schritt für Schritt durchgehen.
http://www.msxfaq.net/clients/rpchttp.htm

Grundsätzlich noch ein paar tips:
- Wenn du an deiner fritzbox ports weiterleitest dann stell auch sicher das die Firewall am Server die ports dann nicht blockt.
- Du kannst und soltest jederzeit über *telnet ip/servname port* testen ob du den Server erreichst.
Ein Beispiel:
_telnet 192.168.178.1 25_
Versucht mit 192.168.178.1 auf port 25 eine Verbindung herzustellen.
Wenn das erfolgreich ist und der Exchange Server antwortet, sieht das ungefähr so aus:
_220 Servername Microsoft ESMTP MAIL Service ready at Thu, 27 Jan 2011 08:47:49 +0100_
Port 593 sollte so antworten:
_ncacn_http/1.0_
Port 80 und 443
Werden garnicht wirklich antworten. Es darf nur keine Fehlermeldung kommen- 
- Auch mal die logs wälzen. fritzbox / server / exchange / iis haben alle logfiles die man sich ruhig mal anschauen kann. Die Server logs erreichts du über Start->Ausführen->eventvwr


----------



## Binio (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn DNS Server automatisch beziehen ist:


> Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:
> 
> Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
> Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.20)
> ...



Wenn DNS Server nicht automatisch beziehen ist (Windows Server 2003 IP-Adresse eingegeben 192.168.178.31):


> Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:
> 
> Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
> Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.20)
> ...



Im Anhang habe ich mal ein Bild hinzugefügt das auf einem Schlag Situation 2 zeigt 
In diesem Fall geht alles Intern (also im eigenen Netzwerk -> Auserhalb (UMTS im Auto über meinzuhause.dyndns-at-work.com) noch nicht getestet).

Habe mal (192.168.178.1 = Router):


> telnet 192.168.178.1 25


probiert. Es kommt keine Antwort !
Bei (192.168.178.31 = Server):


> telnet 192.168.178.31 25


kommt wie Du beschrieben hast eine Antwort ! 

220 servername.com Microsoft ESMTP MAIL Service, Version: 6.0.3790.3959 ready at  Sun, 30 Jan 2011 19:13:56 +0100


----------



## Binio (22. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt mal gute 3 Wochen rumgespielt damit dieser Server endlich das macht was er soll. Leider ohne erfolg. Intern kann ich auf den Exchange zugreifen und auch die Featurea nutzen. Sogar OWA funktioniert. Aber von außerhalb komme ich immer nur zur Passworteingabe und dann wenn ic hwas eingebe kommt, dass der Server nicht gefunden werden kann. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich da falsch mache.

Kann es evtl ein einem Root-Zertifikat liegen das ich nicht besitze ?
Ich möchte hauptsächlich erstmal über den Port 80 (also Ohne SSL) hinbekommen das Outlook sich die E-Mails holen kann. Dann kommt die sofort die Sicherheit hinterher (Erstmal muss das Grundgerüst stehen).

Fällt Dir noch evtl. was ein rd4eva ?


----------

